# Thursday night flathead



## RippinLips14 (Aug 10, 2014)

We hit the river a little late Thursday evening and got settled in around 9 o'clock and it didn't take but about 10 minutes to start getting hits. We missed what we think to have been a couple smaller bait robbers but within 30 minutes with a 3 man effort of avoiding propellers, netting ,and fighting the fish we put a solid rod n reel flathead in the boat weighing right at 20 pounds. We only fished a couple hours and called it a night before 1130 after having a blast. The bush hooking for flatheads are a thing of the past for me now with there not being any comparison to the excitement of rod n reel. Fish put up a heck of a fight thrashing and making several stout runs ripping the 125 power pro like it was nobody's business.


----------



## RippinLips14 (Aug 10, 2014)

Thanks to cathunter (Glenn ) for the wealth of knowledge he has shared over the last year and showing us the patience it takes to challenge these awesome fish. Had a couple better photos of the fish but my phone won't resize them.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Back in the late 80's & early 90's I use to go flathead fishing 2 or 3 times a week. They are fun to catch.

A 20 lb'er is a good eating size. Lots of catfish nuggets.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Good deal but a week late....come on don't keep us in suspense fer that long again!!! hahaha CONGRATS!


----------



## RippinLips14 (Aug 10, 2014)

OK so Wednesday night lol pretty cool that we can take pictures of the future huh haha


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Hahaha.....thought so but figured I'd jab at ya!!!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## simpleman (Oct 20, 2007)

nice job.I Love catching some flats to. What river you fishing?


----------



## RippinLips14 (Aug 10, 2014)

We were fishing yellow


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

You guys are doing great, keep it up..


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Many good fishermen from pff have come flathead fishing with me over the years just to catch up on their flathead tactics. Just recently Keith came on a trip, after only a few trips after fishing with me he got his first monster. After a quick photo he released the beast to grow into a 100 pounder.


----------



## RippinLips14 (Aug 10, 2014)

I have a feeling the state record will be broken around northwest florida pretty soon with all the guys becoming addicted to the rod n reel fishing. So many 50+ fish on bush hooks over the years with majority of people strictly setting hooks and now I am seeing a good number of folks setting out with rods. Glenn is that an Alabama fish?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

RippinLips14 said:


> I have a feeling the state record will be broken around northwest florida pretty soon with all the guys becoming addicted to the rod n reel fishing. So many 50+ fish on bush hooks over the years with majority of people strictly setting hooks and now I am seeing a good number of folks setting out with rods. Glenn is that an Alabama fish?


Nope thats a Florida fish from right around here.. I wont say what river but its local. I think Floridians are moving into the modern era of catfishing. We still have a long ways to go. 50s are showing up all over northwest Florida


----------

